# warmest boots?



## Mountainguy (Nov 30, 2008)

I've got bad circulation to my feet and m in serious need of some warm boots. what are the warmest boots you guys have had?


----------



## .300ultramag (Nov 30, 2008)

Bone Dry rubber boots (1000 gram Thinsulate),  also try sock liners (really thin socks similar to dress socks) under your insulated socks.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 30, 2008)

Buy a few pair of Acorn Socks and put one pair on over your regular socks, then buy a pair of boots that will fit over them comfortably (never tight - tight fitting boots rob your feet of warmth).
Other than that, get boots with 1000 gr of thinsulate.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 30, 2008)

Google Muck boots. They are warm with the right socks.


----------



## southernmason (Dec 8, 2008)

I wear double wall moccisins 2 sizes bigger with wool socks and have never had cold feet


----------



## big fish (Dec 8, 2008)

Pack boots or Mickey Mouse boots work real good.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Dec 8, 2008)

mucks boots!...maybe too warm....my feet are constantly wet from sweat


----------



## Buckbuster (Dec 9, 2008)

Muck Boots.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Dec 9, 2008)

Ditto ...Muck boots- As comfortable as they are warm too


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 10, 2008)

I know everyone hates Rocky's but I have a pair of the bearclaw 2 and my feet are never cold they got 1000 thinsulate and are goretex. I have wore these boots for 3 years now with on problems.


----------



## livetohunt (Dec 11, 2008)

I would buy a pair of icebreakers. When you get to your stand slip them on. In Canada, they wear the icebreakers without boots and insert hothands(chemical packs) in the icebreakers. I tried it when I hunted there and my feet stayed toasty the whole trip.


----------



## Rooster60 (Dec 15, 2008)

Get yourself a wool army blanket wrap it around your lower body and your boots and you will be warm. I always do this when its very cold. It may sound silly but it works. Been doing this for many years.


----------



## Hogtown (Dec 17, 2008)

Schnee's Pac Boots. Made in Montana. High quality. Reasonable price.


----------



## The Buggman (Jan 23, 2009)

Get a pair of Sorels, made in Canada, wool liners......can't beat them.  Mine are the Glacier model, big, bulky, but warm for a long cold day in the stand, $100 or so.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 27, 2009)

Muck boots are the warmest I've worn.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jan 27, 2009)

01Foreman400 said:


> Muck boots are the warmest I've worn.



10-4..got some for X-mas and man they are warm!! most comfortable boots i ever had too!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2009)

lacrosse 1200 gram rubber boots.  wear one pair of good quality wool socks anytime the temp is 35 or so and then if it drops between 35 and 15 or so then add toasty toe chemical warmers or even better the new toasty to full insole chemical warmers.

no reason for multiple pairs of socks, although the thin liners are a plus.

you can should do the same with the muck boots everyone is talking about.


----------

